# Frösche umsetzen & Recht



## LotP (17. Juni 2013)

Da der Thead von Bayernhoschi leider schon zu ist mach ich jetzt mal nen extrigen auf.

Bin mir nicht so sicher das dass mit dem "einzelnen Frosch mitten in der Stadt aus dem Teich in die Natur bringen = verboten" so stimmt.

Ich denke dass das mit "Amphibien darf man nicht umsetzten" wurde einfach mal in Foren etc so pauschalisiert, da es in den meisten Fällen einfach zutrifft. Rechtlich  - v.a. dem wortlaut nach - bin ich mir da nicht so sicher, dass das wirklich in 100% der Fälle zutrifft.

In erster Linie gehts ja meist um den entgegengesetzten Weg, sprich __ Frösche etc aus der Natur zu entnehmen um sie im Gartenteich anzusiedeln. Das ist natürlich streng verboten.
(hierzu z.B.: http://www.nabu-bremen.de/index.php...zen&catid=94:amphibien-a-reptilien&Itemid=608)

Jedoch wenn man sich das Naturschutzgesetz mal genauer anschaut wird man dies bezüglich irgendwann bei §43 laden.
"(1) Es ist verboten,
	2. 	wild lebende Tiere mutwillig zu beunruhigen oder* ohne vernünftigen Grund* zu fangen, zu verletzen oder zu töten"

Wenn man also in einer Situation wie Bayernhoschi ist, also mitten in der Stadt einen Teich hat und durch ingendeinen zufall ein einzelner Frosch im Teich ladet - womöglich weil ihm gar kein anderer zufluchtsort in einem stark bebautem Gebiet übrigbleibt müsste es durchaus legal (und erst recht legitim) sein diesen Frosch in die "freie Natur" zu entlassen/umzusetzen.

Anders ist die Sache sicherlich in ländlichen Gebieten, oder wenn ganze "Horden" eintreffen und sie nur nerven - da ist nichts zu machen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche umsetzen & Recht*



LotP schrieb:


> Jedoch wenn man sich das Naturschutzgesetz mal genauer anschaut wird man dies bezüglich irgendwann bei §43 laden.
> "(1) Es ist verboten,
> 2. 	wild lebende Tiere mutwillig zu beunruhigen oder* ohne vernünftigen Grund* zu fangen, zu verletzen oder zu töten"



Hi Säp,

und genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer warum man sie auch nicht wieder aus dem Teich entfernen darf. Man kommt genau mit diesem Paragrafen in Konflikt da ja alle von alleine zugewanderten heimischen Amphibien wildlebende Tiere sind die sich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Lebensraum auch in Gärten auftauchen.

Das Ruhebedürfnis von Nachbarn ect. ist vor Gesetz auch kein vernüftiger Grund um Amphibien umzusiedeln, da die Paarungseräusche von Wildtieren zu deren natürlichen Verhalten gehören. Deswegen sind ja auch alle bisherigen Gerichtsverfahren wo gegen Teichbesitzer wegen der Ruhestörung durch Froschgequake geklagt wurden zugunsten der Frösche (dem Teichbesitzer) ausgegangen

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael der 2. (17. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche umsetzen & Recht*

Hi

Das ist sicherlich ein schweres Thema...
Generell sind die Amphiben auch nicht alle unterschiedlich stark gefährdet. Sie sind nur alle geschützt, weil die Menschen (zumindest der Großteil) sie nicht unterscheiden kann (oder überhaupt will)
Deswegen ist man dazu übergegangen einfach alle zu schützen. Wo ich das gelesen habe weiß ich aber nicht mehr. Irgend eine Tierschutzseite. Damit ist jedenfalls sicher gestellt, dass es nicht zu Verwechselungen kommt.
(Das mal nur zur Ergänzung)

Ich denke auch hier ist zwischen Säp und Frank wieder Platz für mehr...
Wie Frank schon sagt, ist der Frosch ja irgendwo her gekommen. Wie ist mal Nebensache. Evtl hat da ja einer aus der Nachbarschaft schon gegen das Gesetz xyz verstoßen und ihn her geholt. Das tut aber nichts zur Sache. Wenn dieser abgekapselte (gehen wir mal davon aus) Teich nun der letzte und einzige Zufluchtsort wäre, ist es aber immer noch ein Zufluchtsort, der ihm bleibt. Er kann dort überleben, solange es eben gut geht mit ihm. Findet er eine Partnerin, haben sie einen neue Siedlung gefunden und gegründet. Ich denke auch hier ist es schwer für den Menschen einzuschätzen, was ein solches Tier leisten kann oder nicht. Wer weiß schon genau, dass er niemals ein Weibchen findet, oder ob ein anderer Teich ihm mehr bietet...
Genau dafür hat man ja diese Gesetze gemacht, damit den Leuten das Denken erleichtert (bzw die wahrscheinlich richtige Lösung vorgeschrieben) wird. In dem Falle würden sich dann auch die wenigsten die Mühe machen und nachvorschen, ob dieser Frosch (etc) vom Aussterben bedroht ist oder noch in großen Mengen vorkommt.
Dieser Absatz ist natürlich etwas schwammig
Mutwillige Beunruhigung: Man darf sie also beunruhigen, man darf aber nicht die Absicht dazu haben.
(eigne Interpretation der Ausdrucksweise, nicht meine Meinung oder die Meinung der Forenbetreiber und Moderatoren)
Ohne vernünftigen Grund: Bedeutet nicht "auf keinen Fall". Es gibt also Gründe, die es rechtfertigen (welche, lasse ich mal so hin gestellt)
(eigne Interpretation der Ausdrucksweise, nicht meine Meinung oder die Meinung der Forenbetreiber und Moderatoren)

Da soll jetzt mal jemand sagen, was sich die Gesetzesmacher dabei gedacht haben. Ich denke es ist eine (?vielleicht auch absichtliche?) Gesetzeslücke. Demnach wäre es nämlich nicht mehr möglich überhaupt Feuchtgebiete trocken zu legen* oder großflächige Baumaßnahmen (in ländlicher Gegend) durchzuführen. Da wird man wahrscheinlich immer irgendwo auf ne Kröte treffen.
*Übrigens die Hauptgründe, weshalb diese Tiere so sehr um ihr Leben bangen müssen

In dem Fall, indem es hier geht, würde ich den Grund nicht als "vernünftig" einordnen. Ein anderer vielleicht schon.

Ich kann aber auch die Moderatoren verstehen. Da das Thema sehr heikel werden kann sollte man einfach davor warnen, und sicher gehen, dass es für jeden klar gestellt ist, dass diese Tiere unter Schutz stehen. Das ist Gesetz und man darf da nicht einen offiziellen Aufruf starten oder Tipps geben, dagegen zu verstoßen. Das muss natürlich verstanden werden. Die Kosequenzen, die es nach sich ziehen kann wurden ja ausdrücklich genannt und erleutert und dann sollte jedem klar sein, warum das auch nicht so geschieht. Was die User in ihrem eigenen Garten tun... Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es dem Wohl der Tiere dient.

Das ist mal meine Meinung zu diesem Thema (Ich hoffe es eskaliert nicht...)

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (17. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche umsetzen & Recht*

Nebenbei kenne ich einen Fall, indem ein Hundeplanschbecken (kleine Plastikschüssel) als Laichplatz genutzt wird. Plötzlich schwimmen dort Kaulquappen und dann...


----------



## Kuni99 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche umsetzen & Recht*

Hallo,

was man in so einem Fall braucht, ist eine artenschutzrechtliche Ausnahmegenehmigung. Diese kann jeder Vertreter der zuständigen Unteren Naturschutzbehörde erteilen, auch mündlich. Also einfach bei der UNB anrufen oder bei der zuständigen Revierförsterei, die helfen weiter.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Andreas A. (17. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche umsetzen & Recht*

Hallo!
Was die Gesetzeslage angeht versuche ich mal etwas Ordnung hier rein zu bringen.
In der aktuellen Fassung des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes (BNatSchG) ist es § 39 der den „allgemeinen Schutz wildlebender Tiere und Pflanzen“ regelt:



> Es ist verboten,
> 1. wild lebende Tiere mutwillig zu beunruhigen oder ohne vernünftigen Grund zu fangen, zu verletzen oder zu töten,
> 2. wild lebende Pflanzen ohne vernünftigen Grund von ihrem Standort zu entnehmen oder zu nutzen oder ihre Bestände niederzuschlagen oder auf sonstige Weise zu verwüsten,
> 3. Lebensstätten wild lebender Tiere und Pflanzen ohne vernünftigen Grund zu beeinträchtigen oder zu zerstören…



Zu den wild lebenden Arten gehören auch __ Nacktschnecken, Wühlmäuse und Blattläuse, die von vielen Gartenbesitzern als „Schädlinge“ bekämpft werden. Wer z. B. Schneckenkorn im Garten ausbringt macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er einen „vernünftigen Grund“ hat.

Im Falle der Amphibien greifen jedoch die (strengeren) „Vorschriften für besonders geschützte und bestimmte andere Tier- und Pflanzenarten“ des § 44 des BNatSchG:



> (1) Es ist verboten,
> 1. wild lebenden Tieren der besonders geschützten Arten nachzustellen, sie zu fangen, zu verletzen oder zu töten oder ihre Entwicklungsformen aus der Natur zu entnehmen, zu beschädigen oder zu zerstören,
> 2. wild lebende Tiere der streng geschützten Arten und der europäischen Vogelarten während der Fortpflanzungs-, Aufzucht-, Mauser-, Überwinterungs- und Wanderungszeiten erheblich zu stören; eine erhebliche Störung liegt vor, wenn sich durch die Störung der Erhaltungszustand der lokalen Population einer Art verschlechtert,
> 3. Fortpflanzungs- oder Ruhestätten der wild lebenden Tiere der besonders geschützten Arten aus der Natur zu entnehmen, zu beschädigen oder zu zerstören,
> 4. wild lebende Pflanzen der besonders geschützten Arten oder ihre Entwicklungsformen aus der Natur zu entnehmen, sie oder ihre Standorte zu beschädigen oder zu zerstören…



Da alle wildlebenden Amphibienarten besonders geschützt sind, greift die Formulierung „ohne vernünftigen Grund“ somit nicht.
Letztlich sind aber auch hier unter bestimmten Bedingungen Ausnahmen zulässig, die jedoch, wie Kai schon sagte, von der zuständigen Behörde (Untere Naturschutzbehörde), zu genehmigen sind (siehe § 45). Als Gründe werden genannt:



> 1. zur Abwendung erheblicher land-, forst-, fischerei-, wasser- oder sonstiger erheblicher wirtschaftlicher Schäden,
> 2. zum Schutz der natürlich vorkommenden Tier- und Pflanzenwelt,
> 3. für Zwecke der Forschung, Lehre, Bildung oder Wiederansiedlung oder diesen Zwecken dienende Maßnahmen der Aufzucht oder künstlichen Vermehrung,
> 4. im Interesse der Gesundheit des Menschen, der öffentlichen Sicherheit, einschließlich der Verteidigung und des Schutzes der Zivilbevölkerung, oder der maßgeblich günstigen Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt oder
> 5. aus anderen zwingenden Gründen des überwiegenden öffentlichen Interesses einschließlich solcher sozialer oder wirtschaftlicher Art.



Einen Frosch umzusiedeln ist verboten, wenn man keine Genehmigung hat, die nur erteilt werden kann, wenn einer der oben genannten Gründe zutrifft.


----------



## Joerg (17. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche umsetzen & Recht*

Hallo Andreas,
vielen Dank für die ausführliche Schilderung, die sehr hilfreich ist.

Legt man in seinem Garten ein Feuchtbiotop an, um z.B. einheimische geschützte Arten zu erhalten, darf man bei der Naturschutzbehörde dafür dann eine Ausnahmegenehmigung beantragen.
Das dieser neue Lebensraum dann gewisse Anforderungen erfüllen muss, sollte klar sein.

Alles andere wäre dann eine Verletzung geltender Naturschutzgesetze.


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche umsetzen & Recht*

Na, da hab ich ja einiges losgetreten
Mir ging es doch nur darum dem Frosch ein artgerechtes Leben zu bieten.
das meiner Meinung nach bei mir-wegen fehlender Artgenossen-nicht ohne weiteres möglich.
Ist zumindest meine Auffassung.
Der kleine Einblick in die Gesetzeslage war recht interessant, aber gleichzeitig auch verwirrend
Setze ich ihn jetzt um in ein Biotop wo es ihm besser geht, mach ich mich strafbar.
Lasse ich ihn bei mir wo er ein Leben in Einsamkeit führen muß, mache ich alles richtig.
Wer macht solche Gesetze?
Tierschutz ist ein wichtiges Thema, aber bitte mit Verstand!


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche umsetzen & Recht*

Ralph, ausserhalb der Paarungszeit sind die eh nicht unbedingt sooo gesellig.


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche umsetzen & Recht*

Gesellig vielleicht nicht gerade, aber so ein Leben in Einsamkeit?
Soviel ich weiß ist der Frosch nicht unbedingt ei Einzelgänger.


----------



## Kuni99 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche umsetzen & Recht*

Hallo Ralph,

die Gesetze sind schon ganz in Ordnung so wie sie sind. Dem Frosch gefällt es bei Dir, sonst wäre er nicht geblieben. Wenn es ihm nicht mehr gefällt, wird er von alleine gehen. Die Arten sollen sich spontan, also ohne Einwirkung des Menschen, ansiedeln können und insofern macht das Gesetz durchaus Sinn. Dass der Mensch die entsprechenden Habitate geschaffen hat, in denen sich manche Arten wohlfühlen, wird dabei erst mal außer Acht gelassen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche umsetzen & Recht*

_Das Thema über die Geselligkeit von Fröschen führt bitte hier weiter!_
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39469


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Frösche umsetzen & Recht*

Dabei beachtet keiner das Problem der Faunenverfälschung. Nicht das dein Frösche jetzt ein ausgebüchster Ochsenfrosch oder eine __ Chinesische Rotbauchunke war. 

Das sind nicht heimische Tiere welche ggf eingefangen gehören. So was auch noch in der Natur zu verteilen aufgrund Ahnungslosigkeit ist falsch. Guter Beispiel sind die amerikanischen Krebse welche selbst Immun gegen die Krebskrankheit sind, diese aber übertragen was unsere heimischen Krebse verrecken lässt.


----------



## domserv (1. Juni 2017)

Darf man dass??

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/molche-fuer-teich-oder-aquarium/660657627-138-5414

Habe ich gerade bei ebay Kleinaneigen gefunden.


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2017)

Nur wenn die gezüchtet sind und entsprechende Papiere haben. Aber auch dann nicht für den Teich, sondern nur fürs Aquarium. Die sehen allerdings eher aus, als ob er sie aus dem Teich gefangen hätte. Und damit wäre das ein Gesetzesverstoß. Wenn Du da angemeldet bist, kannst Du die Anzeige melden, dann muss ebay das klären.


----------



## domserv (1. Juni 2017)

Schau mer mal was passiert


----------



## butzbacher (4. Juni 2017)

domserv schrieb:


> Darf man dass??
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/molche-fuer-teich-oder-aquarium/660657627-138-5414
> 
> Habe ich gerade bei ebay Kleinaneigen gefunden.



Ich habe die Anzeige gemeldet und auch eine E-Mail an die zuständige  Naturschutzbehörde geschickt.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2017)

butzbacher schrieb:


> Ich habe die Anzeige gemeldet und auch eine E-Mail an die zuständige Naturschutzbehörde geschickt.



Naja, da wird wohl irgend ein kleiner Junge jetzt angeschissen. Wäre nicht mein Ding. Hättest den Einsteller besser anschreiben können und aufklären sollen.

Ich mag dieses in Deutschland immer wieder aufkommende Nachtwächterwesen nicht so. Egal was ist, erst mal anscheißen. 
Mal schauen wie viele Gefällt mir du bekommst.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (4. Juni 2017)

Von mir kriegt er ein "like", Totto und zwar mit folgender Begründung: der "kleine Junge" scheint immerhin alt genug für ein Ebay-Konto. Dafür muss man geschäftsfähig sein, oder? (Ich hab keins und vermute das nur). Vielleicht hat der "kleine Junge" auch den Account seiner Eltern benutzt, dann kriegen die den Rüffel und merken dadurch, dass es höchste Zeit ist, den geschäftstüchtigen Nachwuchs mal über Tierquälerei und Gesetze aufzuklären. 
Aber wenn du das mutmaßliche Kind denn tatsächlich angeschrieben hättest, hätt ich auch ok gefunden.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2017)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Aber wenn du das mutmaßliche Kind denn tatsächlich angeschrieben hättest, hätt ich auch ok gefunden.


Bringt nix mehr....Anzeige ist weg


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Bringt nix mehr....Anzeige ist weg



 ist auch gut so das Ebay den gelöscht hat


----------

